# 4K Streaming Media Player Deal or Not



## nick.d (Jun 7, 2014)

Minix announce a series of 4K Android TV Box and they are on discount at Geekbuying.

Deal or not?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

nick.d said:


> Minix announce a series of 4K Android TV Box and they are on discount at Geekbuying.
> 
> Deal or not?


Don't know nuttin' about 'em. Except, I couldn't find any reference on the linked page to 4K. Where would it stream from? Youtube? There's no other source, and not much anyway. If it scales to 1080p to Ultra HD (we shouldn't be saying 4K, that's something different), I'd rather see scaling happen in the TV where they know about the panel. 

Not sure what Minix gets you that you can't get from a more mainstream box like Apple TV, Roku, or Amazon Fire.


----------

